# Leparod Geckos\Crest Geckos\ In Auz?



## ReptilezForLife (Oct 17, 2012)

Hey im just asking if there is any where i can get Crest Geckos or Leparod Geckos In Oz please i relly want one and sorry for my english im germon and just moved to Austraila  if any one knows how i could get any of theese geckos please msg me thanks


----------



## treeofgreen (Oct 17, 2012)

only allowed native aussie reptiles mate!


----------

